# postfix/smtpd error [SOLVED]

## mauzer

I'm getting this error in my logs... 

```
Jun  3 00:13:23 linux postfix/smtpd[25907]: fatal: open dictionary: expecting "type:name" form instead of "="

Jun  3 00:13:24 linux postfix/master[9891]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25907 exit status 1

Jun  3 00:13:24 linux postfix/master[9891]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Jun  3 00:14:24 linux postfix/smtpd[25908]: fatal: open dictionary: expecting "type:name" form instead of "="

Jun  3 00:14:25 linux postfix/master[9891]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25908 exit status 1

Jun  3 00:14:25 linux postfix/master[9891]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Jun  3 00:15:25 linux postfix/smtpd[25909]: fatal: open dictionary: expecting "type:name" form instead of "="

Jun  3 00:15:26 linux postfix/master[9891]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25909 exit status 1

Jun  3 00:15:26 linux postfix/master[9891]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Jun  3 00:16:26 linux postfix/smtpd[25910]: fatal: open dictionary: expecting "type:name" form instead of "="

Jun  3 00:16:27 linux postfix/master[9891]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 25910 exit status 1

Jun  3 00:16:27 linux postfix/master[9891]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

```

Can someone please explain where the error is and how do I fix it?

----------

## mauzer

solved  :Wink:  typ0   :Embarassed: 

----------

